# how much would



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

a 2003 350z or a g35 cost?
who much is a good down payment to give to get the monthy bill around 200
how much would insurance cost to? an eastimate
i no this is a stupid ?s but how many people can i fit in each one(kill me later for that ?)
please let me no cus i want one so bad


----------

